

An Unfinished Idea: Open Source Code Review As A Social Game - twampss
http://al3x.net/2010/01/01/code-review-as-a-social-game.html

======
rajatrocks
Check out the Productivity Games section here: <http://42projects.org/> \-
Ross Smith at Microsoft has been using game dynamics to test Windows 7
language quality, etc. <http://www.42projects.org/docs/GTAC_LQG.PDF>

I'm vaguely remembering that they were experimenting with code review at some
point as well.

btw - my company provides game mechanics as a service that can be integrated
into any app/website: <http://www.bunchball.com/products/nitroworks.shtml>

------
pjhyett
We're certainly familiar with the lengths people will go to achieve accolades
on the internet. Don't be surprised if you see more incentives on the site to
encourage open source contribution.

------
PStamatiou
Somewhat related is <http://refactormycode.com/> that lets users paste
snippets of their code and let others refactor.. no open source component to
it though.

